# Wasserzeichen usw.



## Mike1229 (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß, ich bin hier falsch, ich nutze Photo Impact und nicht Photoshop, ist mir zu teuer, aber vielleicht können mir die Profis ja erklären wie das funktioniert.

Ich habe mir ein paar "hübsche Mädchen" aus dem Internet auf eine Platte gespeichert, wenn ich diese Fotos nun mit Photoimpact 11 betrachte, so habe ich im Bilder-Browser Vorschaubilder ohne den Copyright Hinweis, öffne ich die Fotos, so ist dieser groß und breit da. Es sind Fotos im JPG-Format, das unterstütz doch keine Ebenen.

Wie funktioniert so was, ein Trumbnail ohne und ein geöffnetes Foto mit fettem Copyright Hinweis.

/// edit Markus: Verschoben nach Sonstige Grafikprogramme


----------

